# UCLA Film School...



## Lawrence Ross (Jun 18, 2005)

I've been accepted to the UCLA film school for screenwriting, and I wanted to know if anyone else is going?


----------



## James Hales (Jun 19, 2005)

I have some friends that go there I am am frequently visiting because that's where many film fests are held.  But no, I do not go there.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jun 19, 2005)

Welcome! Impressive signature


----------



## Branch (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on getting into UCLA. I know it's very competitive, I applied there myself but unfortunately was rejected. They offered me a spot in their "certificate program", but I highly doubt it's worth my time. Good luck there.


----------



## Lawrence Ross (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey everybody,

Thanks for the feedback.  Branch, sorry about the rejection, but although there's no guarantee with the cert program, I have seen certs in the MFA program.  So it may be worthwhile.  Good luck with it either way!


----------



## Wildchats (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey, Lawrence, it's Mark. I e-mailed you about a month ago when I researched and found some people going to UCLA for screenwriting. The best place to find them would be on myspace.com

I researched on school search and there is one guy I think that is going into the MFA program, the rest I think are going into the certificate aside from myself. So myspace.com is the best place to seach for people that are in the MFA/ certificate program there. Just go to search, then type in the school"UCLA" and put in "current students" and "ages 18 to 100" and the major "screenwriting" and you will find about 7 or so, including myself. Hope this helps.


Wow! I can't believe I have one month left in New England, then it's off to California!



-Mark


----------

